# You Won't Believe What Was Caught On the Pier Today



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

I had the day off and was fishing on the old Kitty Hawk pier. If I hadn't been there I wouldn't have believed this. I did not catch it but a friend did. Are you ready he caught wait for it A LOBSTER. That's right a lobster and it bit shrimp and was not foul hooked. Looked to be very old with barnacles all over it. Was very much alive and not happy when we brought it over the side. We took a bunch of pictures and returned him to the ocean.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

That is one for the books. And one heck of a picture!


----------



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks was unreal and I am still amazed that a lobster was around this area.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Tommy Lasorda? Nice catch.


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

That's what I love about saltwater fishing. You just never know what you'll get sometimes!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Heck of a lobster...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

They look to be the same age! LOL


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Look out, could be the start of another epic lobster run on the Outer Banks!


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

nice and a maine and not a spiny. Think I would have released it in some very hot water and checked the regs later! best - glenn


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

I would have released it right next to a big steak on my dinner plate...


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

start melting the butter !!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

1 every millenia! Look out! It's a blitz!


----------



## speedee (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw another lobster caught on Jennettes pier couple months ago.... could be a obx lobsters blitz


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Salvo Monster must have stopped eating crustaceans.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

gshivar said:


> nice and a maine and not a spiny. Think I would have released it in some very hot water and checked the regs later! best - glenn


No doubt Glenn. You are the only one I know that's caught one this far south. But as far as I can tell. Ncdmf only covers Slobster. I say he's legal...


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

Boil that water now! Nice catch!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

River Rig?


----------



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

No sorry this one wasn't caught on a River Rig.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

yerbyray said:


> River Rig?


lol


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Bullred said:


> lol


x2....rlmao


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's pretty ccol.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

What's the best bait, and what size hook works best for them over size mud bugs?


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

If only you would have used a River Rig....


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

yerbyray said:


> If only you would have used a River Rig....
> View attachment 8282


C'Mon Yerby Ray, you know as well as I do that a river rig could never handle anything that big. For those monsters you are gonna need a river drum rig;-)

ETF


----------

